
Defold: Free 2D Game Engine for Cross-Platform Publishing - colund
http://www.defold.com/
======
colund
A tech lead from King wrote a game in Defold and streamed on livecoding.tv:
[https://www.livecoding.tv/video/small-game-from-scratch-
part...](https://www.livecoding.tv/video/small-game-from-scratch-part-2/)

------
OrthoMetaPara
So, a 2D Lua Game Engine with a Scene Editor?

At a cursory glance it seems like
[https://coronalabs.com/](https://coronalabs.com/), but it's free, which is
nice :).

